# what kind of battery?



## 2007NNBS (Aug 31, 2009)

well ive got a deep cycle battery from walmart the everstart 29 for my TM but would i need the same battery for my accesories or could i go with a regular car battery?


----------



## russ010 (Aug 31, 2009)

I would go to autozone and get the Marine battery they have in a 24 series... I run my livewell (800 gph) and radio off it all day long with no problems. I would still go for a deep cycle because it will outlast the regular car battery. I also have this same battery at my parents house running a 34# trolling motor and it's nearly 4 years old this year and still going strong.


----------



## 2007NNBS (Aug 31, 2009)

well walmart has the 29's for 80 dollars and i didnt want to spend that much again if i didnt need that size...ill have my radio, navi lights (when needed), bilge (when needed), areator, and fish finder off the battery so you think a 24 will work


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 31, 2009)

Deep cycle batteries are meant to be repeatedly discharged and recharged (hence the name), car batteries are not.

Regardless of size, you need to go deep cycle.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is what's running off my 24 series (and I think I paid $50)

nav lights, livewell pump, radio, color fish finder (pulls more amp than anything)... I can also put a cig plug on it if I want to and keep going.

When I start fishing, it's 13.3volts... after 10-12 hours of fishing, it's 12.9 and that's with everything being ran at one point or another

I really would stay away from the car batteries... and I have used a few 24 series from different places - I just have better success with the one's from AutoZone (not advance)


----------



## 2007NNBS (Sep 1, 2009)

well i called walmart and i can get the 29 series for 94+ tax and i can get the 24 series for 58+ tax


----------



## russ010 (Sep 2, 2009)

I wouldn't do the walmart battery for your electronics... they work good for trolling motors, but they didn't do as well for me with the electronics, odd but true


----------



## 2007NNBS (Sep 2, 2009)

WELL WALMART IS THE ONLY ONE THAT SELLS EVERSTART AROUND HERE...WHAT OTHER BRAND WOULD WORK GOOD FOR MY ELECTRONICS


----------



## russ010 (Sep 2, 2009)

Whatever the deep cycle is that they sell at Autozone - that is the best one I have found. I'm pretty sure they are DuraLast brands... I think they are like $60 with a $12.00 core charge, so if you've got an old battery laying around, you can get it for $60. They usually runs specials on those batteries all the time and I'm pretty sure I paid less than $50 for mine.


----------



## 2007NNBS (Sep 2, 2009)

SO I CAN TRADE IN ANY BATTERY FOR IT...I DIDNT KNOW THAT I GOT ONE LAYING AROUND I HAD OUT OF MY OLD BOAT BUT IT WAS NOT A DEEP CYCLE WILL THEY TAKE IT?


----------



## 2007NNBS (Sep 2, 2009)

lol sorry about the caps im a drafter and i use caps all day and sometimes forget to turn them off...well that will work out good then...thanks for the info


----------



## russ010 (Sep 2, 2009)

not sure if you've got any military experience... but the autozones around me give me a 10% discount with my military ID


----------



## JAS114 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have three Costco Kirkland Group 27s in my boat. They're dual purpose deep cycle/cranking 115AmpHrs. They are made by Johnson Controls(same company that makes Optima batteries) for Costco and will cost you a whopping $68. They have a 36 month warranty. I run a 24v trolling motor off two of them and all my electronics off the other. Work like a champ.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 3, 2009)

JAS114 said:


> I have three Costco Kirkland Group 27s in my boat. They're dual purpose deep cycle/cranking 115AmpHrs. They are made by Johnson Controls(same company that makes Optima batteries) for Costco and will cost you a whopping $68. They have a 36 month warranty. I run a 24v trolling motor off two of them and all my electronics off the other. Work like a champ.



I forgot all about those batteries... and Costco will take ANYTHING back!

I might be replacing my 24v batts with these next go round - which may not be too far away


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 12, 2009)

I can get AGM batterys cheap, they have lawn mower size as well, how far are you from Varner? They come out of back up computer power systems, Lawn mower size to 125 amp hr, 6 month warranty as well.... Can you say 40.00 and less?


----------

